# iRiver T30 Flash-MP3 Player (USB)  !UDEV!

## H-Dragon

Hi!

i got my iRiver T30 today. but due to my changing to UDEV i cant find where it should go to.

i made the following rule:

```
BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd*", SYSFS{product}="iriver T30", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="mp3"
```

but i wont get a "mp3" in /dev.

and there is no /sys/block/sd-whatever!!

lsbusb -v gives me:

```
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 4102:1119 iRiver, Ltd. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x4102 iRiver, Ltd.

  idProduct          0x1119 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 iriver Limited

  iProduct                2 iriver T30

  iSerial                 3 ¹¾Ë

  bNumConfigurations      1
```

```

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x4102 iRiver, Ltd.

  idProduct          0x1119 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 iriver Limited

  iProduct                2 iriver T30

  iSerial                 3 ¹¾Ë

  bNumConfigurations      1
```

dmesg: when plugging in and out (after a few times it is now address 11 / 12)

```
usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 11

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
```

i just cant see my mistake!!!

did i miss something in the kernel config?  (and what??)

----------

## Voorhees51

have you tried just using usb kernel modules to mount it.  thats what I do.

I just  modprobe usb-storage then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/USB

it shows up as /dev/sda on my system, I did not have to write any udev rules at all.

----------

## H-Dragon

Voorhees:   i had it like that before switching to UDEV.

im starting to think it might be the player itself.

i cant do anything i want with it under windows. i cant open files on the player, i have to copy them to the pc first. and i cant create folders on the player, i have to make one on the desktop and copy it to my t30.

some limitation with the firmware i guess.

I am still hoping that i might have made a mistake with the udev-rule.

i had a similar problem with the rule for my mx1000 logitech mouse. i had to delete the notion to SYSFS to make it work. 

but i cant do that with the iRiver T30 since i have more than one USB device.

and with the new udev... rules have to (sometimes?) have 2: "==" instead of just one "=".

----------

## sethdavis

I would like to know about this as well. I just purchased a T30 and when I plug it in my 'dmesg' returns:

```
usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 13

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: iriver    Model: T30 Pure          Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 2041856 512-byte hdwr sectors (1045 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 2041856 512-byte hdwr sectors (1045 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Any ideas as to what partition table this is using? I've got the japan model.

Thanks, Seth

----------

## H-Dragon

i dont get that...  

my iriver seems incompatible with linux.  

no udev problem... my old mp3-player gets recognized at once as 

/dev/sda. and as a scsi usb thingy.

you may have a different revision than me.  can you somehow extract your firmware and post it?

i have Firmware 1.00P.  --> P for Protected?

that would suck. how does one extract a firmware???  (in theory of course!)

----------

## H-Dragon

when plugging in my old philips:

```
usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: usbfs: process 7273 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

usb 2-1: usbfs: process 8871 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

usb 2-1: usbfs: process 8873 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: PHILIPS   Model: Key Ring (128MB)  Rev: 0001

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 256001 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 04

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 256001 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 04

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete 

usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 2
```

 and with the T30:

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
```

----------

## H-Dragon

ok

the t30 is mtp compatible. so the MICRO$OFT thingy probably keeps us from using that thing.

we need to figure out how to counterbattle that.

----------

## sethdavis

H-Dragon,

Mine is the japan version without microsoft "play for sure" DRM as part of it's firmware. I'm not sure if it's possible to flash between one firmware and another, and even if it is, I wouldn't know how to do it.

Does your model have a FM tuner? Mine came without one and I'm a little disappointed.

On a side note... I tried mounting /dev/sda as vfat, and it worked! Looks like it acts just like a usb mass storage device. Very nice...

Hope you get it worked out!

Seth

----------

## H-Dragon

well... i have the darn "PLAY FOR SURE" microshIt thingy and therefore mine (no fm by the way)

does NOT act like a normal storage device.

if anyone knows how to disable that DRM thing

,.... i would GREATLY appreciate it!!!!!!

and i would still be interested if anyone could link me to the japan version of the firmware.

(not the update)

I just wrote the german support if they know how to disable the darn DRM. or if the japan version firmware

(does it have englisch text as well???) works on the EU/US hardware.

(it should... since i highly doubt they would change the hardware just for different countries.... seems

uneconomicly)

----------

## H-Dragon

ok

got an answer from the german support!

they are working on an upgrade to make the t30 usable as a normal block device.

and hence make it work under linux. they will bring out an update to the firmware.

dont know when... though.

----------

## DZello

I have a "Play for sure" T30 too. I can download my files with gphoto2 (http://bys.cauterized.net/?p=177) but I can't upload  :Sad: 

----------

## Eskarel

I got mine working tonight, I have the UMS version as I'm in Australia which makes it somewhat easier. If you're in the US or some parts of the EU you're pretty well SOL as far as I can see. 

The basic trick I discovered was that there's something funny with the partition table so you have to mount the device itself rather than any particular partition as is normal with linux. That is to say to mount my device I had to type

```

mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usb

```

This doesn't of course help you if you have the MTP version, but if they ever fix it up for US residents, it might help someone.

----------

## I.C.Wiener

As I found tons of happy iriver users posting their success-stories with the UMS-firmware for some ifp-series models I somehow came to the conclusion iriver might be open-source friendly. So I ordered a T30 in Germany and assumed it would be easy to replace that crappy Micro$oft-DRM-firmware with the UMS-firmware - BAD MISTAKE!

I asked a friend to install all their crappy software on his WinXP-PC (as I don't use Windows at all) - but no way, it just wouldn't give me the UMS-firmware.

The UMS-firmware exists, but for some reason iriver doesn't wan't us to use it. I send several e-mails: I kindly asked them for their UMS-firmware, explained them why the MTP-Version is compleately useless, ... but I never got any answer except for an automatic receipt-notification. Last week I got a bit rude and asked them how much money they took from Micro$soft, but at that point I already had their damn player returned to Amazon anyway and of course, they still didn't answer.

For those of you who think about buying one of iriver's products: DO NOT BUY IT!!! THEY ARE NOT LINUX- NOR MAC-FRIENDLY!

The T30 doesn't even work with Win2k. It's obviously not a matter "wasting" time/money on driver-developement, drivers/ums-firmware do exist. Perhaps we should ask Micro$oft why we may not use it.

I guess I'll go for the Trekstor i.Beat organix now. However compared to the T30, it has two disadvantages:

1. missing m3u-playlist support

2. a build in LiIon-battery (an usb-port is needed to charge it) instead of a replacable AAA battery

----------

## gortiag

 *Eskarel wrote:*   

> I got mine working tonight, I have the UMS version as I'm in Australia which makes it somewhat easier. If you're in the US or some parts of the EU you're pretty well SOL as far as I can see. 
> 
> The basic trick I discovered was that there's something funny with the partition table so you have to mount the device itself rather than any particular partition as is normal with linux. That is to say to mount my device I had to type
> 
> ```
> ...

 

THANK YOU SO MUCH! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

That totally solved my problem with my iRiver 799! 

WHY not make the hardware work for BOTH Linux, Mac, AND Micro$oft? 

Thanks again!

----------

## I.C.Wiener

Finally - 6 weeks later - i received an answer from iriver. They just told me, that the T30 is for use with WinXP only,... blah. And that it would be most important to them to make legally purchased (drm-protected) music playable on their products. 

Still they didn't answer my question why we may not use their ums-firware.

However I recently found a website offering the ums-firmware for several iriver mtp-players including the T30:

http://www.mtp-ums.net

It's too late for me, I returned my T30 in January, though it might be helpful for those who got stuck with an mtp-version.

But please: Although it seems possilble to use these players with linux now, DO NOT BUY THEM!!! Don't support a company pruducing crappy Mircosoft-only products! They have to realize people don't want that drm-crap!

----------

## slackline

Thought I'd mention the following thread for anyone who's read this one....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422243.html

slack---line

----------

## Gentree

 *gortiag wrote:*   

>  *Eskarel wrote:*   I got mine working tonight, I have the UMS version as I'm in Australia which makes it somewhat easier. If you're in the US or some parts of the EU you're pretty well SOL as far as I can see. 
> 
> The basic trick I discovered was that there's something funny with the partition table so you have to mount the device itself rather than any particular partition as is normal with linux. That is to say to mount my device I had to type
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Does not look like anything underhanded or special going on here, there is no partition table!

Looks like the device was partitioned directly , this you can do with any device, hd, usb or whatever. Probably makes more than making a partition table with one entry that fills the device.

@I.C.Wiener 

I fully agree, boycott firms with that attitude. Since they are apparently taking note of what you send them I would post back saying I have a whole collection of "legally purchased" music that I wished use on thier product - not to have to repay the music you aready bought.

Since their products and corporate policy does not support that _legal_ use you have returned it and bought someone elses kit and you are actively making others aware of these unreasonable restrictions to playing legally purchased music and thier attitude to this problem.

At the end of the days that's what counts.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

Dont know if this applies to these flash devices but better safe than sorry.

If you are using >2.6.12 kernel make sure you dont mount with the sync option (as is done by default with hal) 

There is a serious bug in the kernel modules for vfat mounted with sync. IT COULD BURN OUT THE FLASH MEMORY DEVICE.

It is about 10x slower on write anyway.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2700474.html#2700474

Like I say it may not affect these devices but I would not be the one to test it to find out!

 :Cool: 

----------

